# Movies on my list



## QuickSilver (Dec 15, 2015)

It's Oscar buzz time again...  

Here's three I plan to see

In the Heart of the Sea

Joy

The Danish Girl.


----------



## Bobw235 (Dec 15, 2015)

Add Brooklyn to your list.  A wonderful film.  You won't be disappointed.  Joy and The Danish Girl are next up on our list.


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 15, 2015)

Thanks Bob...  It's so much more fun watching the Oscars when you know the films.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Jan 5, 2016)

The Danish Girl is an amazing movie.love,acceptance,courage ,strength.did you watch it yet?


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 6, 2016)

Not yet.. plan to go this weekend


----------



## Bobw235 (Jan 6, 2016)

Just saw "Joy" over the weekend and my wife and I both liked it.  Good story.  Jennifer Lawrence is very good in the role.


----------



## Jackie22 (Jan 6, 2016)

I look forward to seeing some of these movies and I always enjoy seeing the Oscars.


----------

